# SONY TRINITRON KV-20TR22: no cambia de canal



## scarling (Dic 28, 2006)

Hola, ¿como estan? y Feliz Navidad y un prospero Año 2007

Mi problema es el siguiente, como habran leido en el titulo del post es que mi TV sony TRINITRON KV-20TR22 no cambia de canal, les explico, la TV, cuando la enciendo, presenta muy bien y todo, entonces supongamos que estamos viendo las noticias en el canal 2, verdad, entonces le doy a cambiar el canal, al 3 por ejemplo y entonces la misma noticia esta tambien en ese canal y en todos los canales que siquen hasta el 125 que es hasta el que llega, normalmente...

me explico, es la misma programacion en todos los canales, entonces al apagar la tv, y encenderla de nuevo, pone otra programacion por ejemplo una pelicula, entonces se repite en todos los canales nuevamente... y así sucesivamente 

e intentado programarla, pero tampoco tengo el control original de la TV y con un control universal que tengo no me sale para nada el menú de autoprogramacion, e oido que se puede sacar el menú de programación y todos los menus sin necesidad del contro, algunas TV es dejando pisado varios botones y encendiendola, bueno no se mucho del tema... pero si alquien sabe por favor hagamelo saber, 

cualkier cosa..

bueno gracias por adelantado, cual quier pregunta o duda no dejen de postear bye


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 2, 2007)

pues te diria que sigas jugando con el control remoto universal hasta que des con la codificacion que necesitas...


----------

